# Is it Noachian or Noahic?



## Jimmy the Greek (Jan 7, 2009)

What's the correct adjective, Noachian or Noahic? I thought it was Noahic as in Noahic Flood or Noahic Covenant but found online dictionary entries that prefer Noachian -- and they don't even mention Noahic as an option.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 7, 2009)

I would still go with Noahic


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, it depends upon which transliteration convention you follow.

For what it's worth, his name in Hebrew is spelled with two letters: Nun and Chet, with vowell markings to give the "O-Ah" between them.

So if you like to render Chet as a silent "h", then you go with Noah---, and if you think it should be rendered with the Bach ending, you go with Noach--.

Probably it's an editor's choice, as near as I can tell.


----------

